# HumanResourceManagment



## محمد حسن نصر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

ادارة الموارد البشرية


----------



## agaa (27 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية جاري التحميل


----------



## الزعيم2000 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أيها الأخ الكريم 
و أرجو أن لدينا فى ملتقانا الغالى مشاركات عن إدارة الموارد البشرية , لتكون أحد أركان المكتبة


----------



## foratfaris (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## knt (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qazi (27 مارس 2008)

niceeeeeee


----------



## omshazly (29 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد نهاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## قلم معماري (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
هل من الممكن مناقشة جزئية مهام ال HRM فيما يتعلق بال staff

oSHRP “Strategic human resource planning”
nThe process of linking human resource planning efforts to company’s strategic direction.
هل هذه الاستراتيجية خاصة بالعاملين الجدد فقط ام بجميع العاملين بالشركة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mohskela (13 مارس 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

